# KG's New Products (Swissvax)



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

A nice big box was delivered to me today containing nice new products for my detailing in the coming year, most of these Swissvax products which I am really looking forward to using on future details.

First of all, I must repeat my huge thanks to Dave (jac-in-a-box) for introducing me to the Swissvax range a month or so back, and giving me samples to try out... thanks to this and being delighted with the results of the products, I decided to invest in some for myself:

*Best of Show Entry Collection*





A nice collection of products to get me started here. The all important Cleaner Fluid for before the wax. Pneu for tyres and other exterior rubber and plastics. Car Bath shampoo. Wax and Cleaner Fluid Applicator pads. Two terry cloths that feel nice and soft (though the only thing I've used terry cloths in the past for is removing #7 residue as I find them better than microfibres for this). And a very soft and fine feeling polishing cloth... And of course, the Best of Show wax and my first immediate impression of this is just how damn good it smells!!! :lol: Pineapple! :thumb:

*Swissvax Onyx Wax*



The entry level Swissvax wax, I wanted this also to try out and aim to use this on hopefully a good few details throughout the year. Smells of watermellon, very nice - but not as nice smelling as Best of Show! :lol:

*Swissvax Wheel Kit*



Will be looking to try this kit out on my own wheels in the spring when I take my wheels off for major cleaning. Contains Wheel cleaner that smells of peppermint (concentrate that dilutes 4:1 in the mixing bottle), gloves, two brushes and a polishing cloth.

*Swissvax Autobahn Wheel Wax*



A very cute dinky jar of this, and another product I am itching to get applied to my own car to test out. :thumb: Smells of chocolate.

And also, a few other products as well:

*Victoria Concours Wax*



I'd never heard of Victoria wax until about a month ago...  But I'm always keen to try out new products (well, new to me! :lol: ) so I will be giving this a run out in the near future.

*Carlack68 Scratch Remover & Polishig Paste*



Looking to try these out by hand on my test panel soon to see how they do at removing swilrs by hand. 

*Menzerna*



Hardly new to me, I've been using Menzerna for some time now and as I can always rely on them to deliver me the results I'm looking for, be that on the rotary or PC, I've topped up my supply with 1 litre of each: S34A Power Gloss, PO85RD3.01 Intensive Polish, PO106FF Final Finish and PO85RD Final Finish.

Huge thanks must go to Tim at CleanYourCar for the excellent service here! Cheers! :thumb:

I'm seriously looking forward to detailing in 2007!


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Swissvax is a fantastic product - I used it on my Black Mk1 vRS, the flake really popped!!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Not often we swirls in your pics mate 

Looking at the pots of wax :lol:


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Nice little collection 

And isn't that Autobahn a small pot  Shield next time 

Reminds me I must post up my Swissol/Swissvax one at some point


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Excellent choices in the Autobahn wheel wax and the Best of Show wax, you'll love them. Have fun and dont eat it!

Tim


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Can't see the pics for some reason? sounds like a great collection though!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

a few quids worth there mate


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

182_blue said:


> a few quids worth there mate


Got a christmas bonus at work.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Dave KG said:


> Got a christmas bonus at work.


haha, good on you :thumb:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice one Dave, I have recently purchased some Onyx and come the summer I will be either getting some Best of Show or Zymol Concours, so will be reading with inetrest how the BOS looks in relation/comparison to Onyx.


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

My god Dave, are you a millionaire? Very interested to hear how you get on with Swissvax stuff.

Oh and as for those white gloves.....well ahem...


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice one Dave  

Good to see your not spending your bonus on alcohol and loose women:lol:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

wow awsome collection of new stuff there! looking forward to seeing the future details with this!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice collection of goodies Dave, I'd shackle them to your detailing kit with Bryan around


----------



## lee9 (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice collection, best of show rocks big style.


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Oooh now at work, looks great!


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> Nice collection of goodies Dave, I'd shackle them to your detailing kit with Bryan around


He'll have to do better than a shackle :lol:

Bryan


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Very nice Dave :thumb: 

Perks of being a physicist


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

that swissvax packaging looks the biz,just let the punters see that cert.of authenticity and they know you mean business top notch nice one dave i approve    :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Be interesting to see which you find best, the Onyx wax or Pinnacle Sov.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Like those Swissvax kits

Nice products Dave:thumb:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice collection.:doublesho :doublesho 

What have you heard about the Victoria wax and what does it cost if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice one Dave:thumb: 

You'll enjoy the Victoria Wax i had play with it at as certain coffee morning i went to near Leeds:thumb:, its applied in a similar way like a more expensive brand (that might start with a Z:thumb: ) It has good longitivity and gvae the Pug a superb Glow:doublesho :thumb: 

Ant


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Whats the difference between the two FF's Dave ?


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

I think all those products are great  

The victoria wax is really good. It is a show wax so it's all about looks, but I gave Sarahs car a wash today and it's not been topped up since the open day and it's still going strong! The beading was fantastic. I was absolutely amazed as her car does many motorway miles also.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Scud said:


> Whats the difference between the two FF's Dave ?


The PO106FF has a higher cut than the PO85RD. I would use the 106FF as a polish to remove minor to medium swilrs on many paint types as a single polish application - no finshing polish required after it.. The 85RD I use to follow a more aggressive polish just to refine the finish as its very light cut so ideal just to get that little bit of extra crystal clarity from a finish.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Dave have you ever followed PO106FF with PO85RD?

Reason I ask is when I detail the Clio ready for summer shows I will be doing IP on the bonnet followed by PO85RD, and PO106FF on the rest of the car. Wondering if there would be any benifit to following with PO85RD on those parts?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Rich, I normally dont follow the PO106FF as it finishes down excellently as well... The PO85RD I use as a finishing polish normally just after the Intensive Polish as I want to use a finishing polish after this just for a little extra clarity (though the IP finishes down beautifully too), and the 85RD is ideal as it has only a very slight cut so rmeoves very little extra paint.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers Dave - Thats the way I have been using all the above aswell, but was wondering if following the PO106FF with PO85RD would add anything to the look left buy the FF. I will try it on panel and see then!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Rich said:


> Cheers Dave - Thats the way I have been using all the above aswell, but was wondering if following the PO106FF with PO85RD would add anything to the look left buy the FF. I will try it on panel and see then!


It may well sharpen the finish ever ever so slightly used after the 106FF, but I dont think there will be an appreciable difference... But as you are going to do, I would try it on a panel and see - thats always the best way to asssess if the extra step is worth it on the particular paint in front of you. :thumb: (I would be very interested to hear your thoughts on whether you saw an apreciable change in the finish or not.)


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

^^ I would also be interested.

I couldn't see a difference when I tried on my Audi, although I have a suspicion that the PO85RD didn't have sufficient bite to do anything to the paint.

Menzerna rate both as having 5.0 gloss so I guess they don't expect you to see a difference.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I will give it a try ( in the spring talk about planning ahead!) but it sounds as if there wont be any difference.


----------



## roofaS (Jun 24, 2006)

I've got a bottle of the wheel cleaner - used once, never bothered since as it doesn't seem to budge much. Nice collection though:wave:


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Swissvax products look very "high end" and very professional.


----------



## Sjdickso (Nov 8, 2005)

nice bit of kit you have there!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Dave, have you had a chance to try the Autobahn Wheel Wax yet?

I could not resist a pot and a few other Swisswax bits from Three60 this morning when I was ordering a CTEK battery charger for the Clio.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Rich said:


> Dave, have you had a chance to try the Autobahn Wheel Wax yet?
> 
> I could not resist a pot and a few other Swisswax bits from Three60 this morning when I was ordering a CTEK battery charger for the Clio.


Not yet, mate - I've been marking undergraduate lab scripts all week..  Got a detail tomorrow though, so we'll be having a go!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice one, looking forward to hearing your thoughts. Mine should arrive tommorrow so weather dependant I may get a chance to try mine at the weeknd.


----------

